# Please help ID this



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Please let me know what you think this is. Two pictures are from the front of the tank and that's why the color is washed and one is from the top down.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Here's a close up.


----------



## HX67 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hygrophila polysperma?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks like Ludwigia repens x arcuata, were did you get the plant?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=319


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

bigstick120 said:


> Looks like Ludwigia repens x arcuata, were did you get the plant?
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=319


I got the plant from someone selling it as Polygonum 'Sao Paulo'. I knew it wasn't that when I received it, but wanted to make sure I did id it correctly.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

bigstick120 said:


> Looks like Ludwigia repens x arcuata, were did you get the plant?
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=319


I agree.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Cavan Allen said:


> I agree.


I think you and Bigstick are correct. I did some more research after he brought it up and that's what I'm going with based on pics and descriptions. Thanks


----------

